# OUR GOOD NEWS - YES IM A MUMMY .....MOLLY2003



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*     *
            

THEY SAID YES AT THE PANEL WE DID IT CAN NOT BELIVE IT ..
WE WILL SEE A PICTURE THIS WEEK OF OUR BABY GIRL ----
SHE HAS 5 TEETH ... OUCH ...
THANKS GIRLS FOR ALL YOUR LOVLEY MESSAGES... XX XX


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Molly and Family,,

I have been following your story, a huge congratulations on becoming a mummy, enjoy every minute, and a belated Happy Mothers Day.

Fiona


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Molly ~ not sure that i've posted to you before but wow, what a happy happy post!!

Huge congratulations......fantastic news for you both 

Best Mothers Day pressie ever   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Many congratulations sweetie  
           ​


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations​
And Happy (belated) Mother's Day to our newest mummy on the board!

Wishing you every joy in the weeks, months and years ahead.

magenta xx


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Congratulations Molly and family,

Such wonderful news.  Wishing you every happiness for the future.

Love Rianna.


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Molly & Dh

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL.....that's wonderful news!

Bet she is gorgeous   

With much love
Amanda xxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Congratulations to you both and congratulations to your special little girl who has found a special mummy and daddy.

Mel
x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

congratulations molly!!!

do you know when you'll be meeting her?

xxxruthie


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Yippee yIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful news. Cant wait to follow your journey of meeting her. 

Love Gill


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dearest Molly & Dh,

Congratulations to you both!

Bet you can't wait to meet your little girl!










Laine


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Hurrah !!!!      

Kizziex


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

Fantastic news!! Have been following your story and really chuffed for you!

love Sal


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Molly and dh congratulations on your great news I can't wait to hear all about the meetings with your daughter.
     

Lots of love to you both

Keli


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

That is FANTASTIC news.... many many CONGRATULATIONS Molly... am thrilled for you.  How old is she?

Lots of love, C xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULAIONS MOLLY & DH, SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH, I'VE BEEN WAITING ALL DAY TO SEE HOW YOU GOT ON, THAT'S MADE MY DAY!! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY Molly and DH

*great* news  so pleased for you!

kj x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOO HOO 

Absolutely Fantastic news  



love
suzie xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Molly this is great news you have given us all hope and a smile today enjoy every second love Jill x


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Molly and DH

Well done you two ! so happy you are now gonna be three, heres to wishing you lots of love luck and happiness.

You are gonna be soooooo busy, bet you cant wait, so pleased for you 
love joanne xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls i have printed all the messages of to put in our baby's life book and now i can work the printer..
oh oh mummys lean quick..
you all have a little space in my heart 
THANK YOU LOVE MUMMY MOLLY X X X 
THE LITTLE 1 is 1 year old next month. I'm going to name her Peggy on here as she has 5 teeth already  xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS MOLLY AND HUBBIE ON THE IMINENT ARRIVAL OF PEGGY!!! (love the nickname!!).

WISHING YOU EVERY LUCK AND HAPPINESS FOR YOUR FUTURE TOGETHER!!

LOTSA LOVE FROM EVER & EVER JNR


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations Mommy Molly!!

Great name 'Peggy'!!!

T x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS !!

Wonderful news !!

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Bria (Nov 3, 2005)

Congratulations   I don't remember ever seeing such a happy post!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Molly what a lovely thought to print off all the messages you have had to show Peggy later. What is the next stage now?
You must be over joyed this really has cheered us all up love Jill x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

a big   to you all   you must be on  

pam xx

p.s love the nickname


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Molly

It's a girl!!!    

Absolutely wonderful news and VERY exciting!!!!

Good Luck to you all for a blissful future together.

Jules
xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

WAYHAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WELL DONE MOLLY THE MUMMY!!!!!

You sound utterly thrilled and im so so pleased for you, your fabulous news keeps us all going im sure......cant wait to join the club!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Molly

What a wonderfull Mother's Day present, so pleased for you and your DH and I can't wait to hear more about "Peggy", be careful of those teeth.   .

Welcome to the Club

love
Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Molly

Great news.  Congratulations and enjoy all the intro's.  Kepp us updated with her moving in date.

Karen x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls today i seen a photo of our baby . wow looks like me .
i can not believe a baby is so lovely and cute . and can not wait now to see baby messpot.
I'm relay excited now  ^jumping^    I'm on     ...
after many years of trying to be a family its almost here. i did never think it would happen only dream wish think cry buckets.
but our dream is now coming true . never seen my hubby so happy ,, but girls remember follow your dream and wishes do come true. move in date is about may time not really sure when .
i did get the picture in my head b4 we seen baby and when i seen the photo its even more and better .. so follow your dreams girls and never give up as hard as it feels your day will be real.
love mummy molly  xx xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww FANTASTIC NEWS !!

You must be on      


Lovelt to hear some 'happy' news 

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Molly this is so lovely to hear, I am so pleased for you.  It gives us all hope that are also on the journey!

T x


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Molly,

You bring a tear to my eye - enjoy your longed for baby, treasure every moment with her as I'm sure you will.

Congratulations!!

Suzy


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Aaaah  fantastic news    

Kizziex


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Molly i can read the excitement in your post hun, i'm sooooo excited for you. please keep us posted on the intros (my eyes are filling up now) 

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Molly

It's really good to hear a story like yours & I hope you have given hope to those who are still waiting for a placement.

I'm sure you will be an excellent Mummy! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Molly, 

Its so wonderful to hear the excitment in your voice, and wonderful news that you're a Mummy at last!! 

Many many congratulations,

Marie xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Molly

congratulations hun you must be delighted in fact i can tell you are 

LB
X


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Molly

Congratulations.  

You and others who have been matched do give hope to others.  As as you say dreams do come true.

Tracey


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls well been out yet again shoping for baby . cot ect loads of sutff pram nappy sack holder . i got my order from next today for baby stuff.  i did not think i would see the day id be shoping for my own baby. its dont seem real hubby trying to close the pram wish i had a camera .  .
the car was full up had to ask my friend to help me get the stuff in the house. and babys cost a lot must have spent now about 2000 pound and more to get still.
take care xxx xx molly


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

so excited for you molly- the shopping isfun isn't it!
when do you start your introductions?


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

were hoping to start intros may  or soon as possible. 
ive been buying toys talking them back as they dont work and going in and out of next for baby stuff .
then today we got the baby a late easter egg. what are you all up to for easter my last none mummy eater .. ..
love molly


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

[size=20pt]Congratulations!  [/size] 
Molly and Hubby! 

Really pleased to hear how well everything turned out and that you're a Mummy and Daddy now. 

Little girls are sugar and spice and everything nice. 

Best Wishes,

Gen xx


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

Molly, so pleased for you and dh.   . Sorry for the delay in replying,only getting round to all replys 2day. Enjoy getting ready for your baby coming home.

shellyxx


----------

